
Ask HN: Alternatives to Google AdWords for advertising digital goods? - usaphp
I am currently selling some digital goods on a popular marketplace, but lack of analytics and policies that I, sometimes, don’t agree with - made me think to sell it on my own, and I am wondering if AdWords is still the best tool to advertise digital goods?
======
Gustomaximus
Depends on the product. But typically Adwords is the go to platform for ease,
scalability and success.

There are better platforms where it suits product niches. E.g. B2B or
ubiquitous consumer offers.

------
cm2012
Facebook

